# [wicd] impossible de lancer wicd [Résolu]

## FDZ

Je voudrais utiliser wicd pour la wifi (via une ché usb Advance et ndiswrapper). iwconfig m'informe que j'ai bien une connection avec enp0s2u1 et iwlist scan me renvoie bien une liste de boxes joignables, dont la mienne, mais impossible de m'y connecter. La commande "sudo iwconfig enp0s2u1 essid [id-de_ma_box]" ne me renvoie pas de mesage d'erreur mais ne change rien.

Si j'essaie de lancer wicd depuis une console, j'obtiens ce message d'erreur :

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

File "/usr/share/wicd/gtk/wicd-client.py", line 63, in <module>

from wicd import dbusmanager

File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 93, in <module>

DBUS_MANAGER = DBusManager()

File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 57, in __init__

self._bus = dbus.SystemBus()

File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/_dbus.py", line 194, in __new__

private=private)

File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/_dbus.py", line 100, in __new__

bus = BusConnection.__new__(subclass, bus_type, mainloop=mainloop)

File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 122, in __new__

bus = cls._new_for_bus(address_or_type, mainloop=mainloop)

dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

```

La version de wicd est 1.7.2.4, celle de python 3.3

----------

## xaviermiller

erreur DBus: est-ce que le service DBus tourne ?

----------

## FDZ

J'ai donc lancé "rc-update add dbus default" et rebooté gentoo : j'accède au réseau dès le boot et wicd fonctionne !

 MERCI !

----------

